# Net/gross pay calculation?



## whistler (21 Jun 2007)

Is there a calculation for this?
Single person, no dependants. If net income came to say €45,000 how much would the gross income be?


----------



## Towger (21 Jun 2007)

whistler said:


> Is there a calculation for this?
> Single person, no dependants. If net income came to say €45,000 how much would the gross income be?



71,180.04 Give or take.


----------



## whistler (21 Jun 2007)

Thanks Towger. Is there an easy way to work this out? 
Was trying to work backwards but got jumbled up in all the figures!!


----------



## RainyDay (21 Jun 2007)

Check out the tax calculator in our list of useful links.


----------



## whistler (21 Jun 2007)

Thanks RainyDay very helpful


----------



## Ham Slicer (26 Jun 2007)

Towger said:


> 71,180.04 Give or take.




??? €63,206.74 exactly


----------



## ClubMan (26 Jun 2007)

[broken link removed] (working backwards to fit a net to a gross) suggests c. €72K. Of course it could be wrong. Just curious as to how you get €63K?


----------



## Ham Slicer (26 Jun 2007)

ClubMan said:


> [broken link removed] (working backwards to fit a net to a gross) suggests c. €72K. Of course it could be wrong. Just curious as to how you get €63K?



Unless I'm losing the plot Karl is incorrect.  My calc is

Gross = 63206.74

Tax = (34K @ 20%) + (29206.74 @ 41%) - 3520 (PAYE & Single tax credits) = 15254.76

PRSI = (63206.74 * 2%) + ((48800 - 6604)*.04) = 2951.97

Net = 63206.74 - 15254.76 - 2951.97 = 45000


----------



## ClubMan (26 Jun 2007)

Sorry - *I *must have been losing the plot as Karl more or less agrees with you!


> Yearly take home pay. (Single)
> Selected Tax year is 2007
> Gross Take Home Pay     = € 63200.0
> Tax                     = € 15252.0
> ...





> **************************************************
> Calculate end of year tax returns (Single)
> Tax year for calculations is 2007
> (Form P21C)
> ...





> PRSI Liability for Tax Year 2007
> For Self:
> PRSI ClassA1 42984.305 @4.0% = € 1719.3722
> Health Levy  63200.0 @2.0% = € 1264.0
> Total PRSI ClassA1 contribution = € 2983.372


----------



## z107 (26 Jun 2007)

I also make it Ham Slicer's figure.
(Maybe the employer's PRSI was added on - although this still doesn't quite make €71k)

[post crossed with Clubman's]


----------



## ClubMan (26 Jun 2007)

Don't mind me - I was imagining things earlier...


----------

